# The Biggest Buck in the World!!!!!!!!!!



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

*Here's a picture of the new world record whitetail. It was taken by the cousin of a co-worker's sister's, uncle's, best friend's, son-in-law's cousin. Reportedly it will score 2603-1/8 by B&C standard and was shot in West Texas on a really windy day around a curve. Supposedly, this deer had killed a Brahma bull, two Land Rovers and six Jehovah's Witnesses in the last two weeks alone. They said it was winning a fight with Bigfoot when it was shot *


----------



## Quantam (Jul 7, 2006)

lol....


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Man, that email is older than grandma's buckskin kotex....lol,,,still funny though!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

One more year and he would have been a good one......


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

TYRA said:


> Man, that email is older than grandma's buckskin kotex....lol,,,still funny though!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sick sad3sm


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

I read the story, low fence, in Amish country.....lol


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

WOW nice cull!! Should have let him go another couple of years


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That was killed in East texas this past november in Polk county......honest engin


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Almost made a believer....except for that last statement about beating bigfoot....! THAT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

At least his dang tongue ain't hangin' out.........


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

tplease. Posting that makes you look like an idiot. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> That was killed in East texas this past november in Polk county......honest engin


 I do not need any nhelp. rs


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Is that the real Elmer Fudd holding him? I thought he only hunted Wabbuts?


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Love the mass


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Huntnfish said:


> Love the mass


 yeah, but 2603-1/8???? Come on, that deer wouldn't bust 2250......I call BS til somebody shows a score sheet.......


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> *
> 
> Supposedly, this deer had killed.....six Jehovah's Witnesses in the last two weeks alone. *


Then why wasn't it allowed to walk?


----------



## Saulnier (Dec 10, 2004)

I heard that deer was killed by Chuck Norris just looking at it.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Low fence or high fence? h:


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

nice deer. should have let him walk another year.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

I HATE friggin 25 pointers!!!


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

my B & C score was 2606-2/8. definitely a record....


----------



## Colonel William Travis (Aug 26, 2009)

Saw it opening day but let it walk, got me a nice leprachaun instead!


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

Isn't that Brad Luby?


----------

